# building a smoker



## spideywren (Jan 24, 2010)

I have gotten a hold of a 100 gallon stainless steel tank and i would like to build a smoker out of it. But I have no idea what size my firebox and chimmney should be. Also how big of an opening should there be between the firebox and the smoking chamber? Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 24, 2010)

100 Gal Stainless tank? Sweet. Firebox rule of thumb if memory serves correctly, is 1/3 the size of the main chamber. There is a build calculator for that on here somewhere, just do a search for it. Also, just take a look at several of the other builds and get some idea. It's best to do that before cutting into anything. Don't rush it. How thick is the steel on that tank?
Got any pics? And don't forget to take lots of pics of your build. Your ideas and method may help the next person that comes along with a build


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now they have just added a killer build section the this site now. So go check it out I'm sure you can find everything you need from there. But that tank was a really good find you have gotten.


----------



## bbally (Jan 24, 2010)

Need diameter of the tank if you are sure it is 100 gallons.  Or both diameter and length if 100 gallons is just a guess.

Need to know where you live, or at least what altitude.  But to calculate humidity I need to know the geographic region.

Reverse flow?  Or flow through?  Horizontal or vertical configuration.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is a link to a BBQ Ratio Calculator that was posted some time back on how to calculate firebox size.
http://webpages.charter.net/tomchism...Calculator.htm


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

no fire box needed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







if ya build a watt burner or just use the calculator beer-B-Q gave you the link too it'll get ya close


----------



## yount (Jan 24, 2010)

that is a thing of beauty love to see the inside


----------

